# Selecting the right printer for T-Shirts, Coffee Mugs & Pillow Covers



## dollabil (Dec 20, 2015)

I am buying a printer for T-Shirt printing. Which is the best for under $500? Is there a printer that can also print on Coffe mugs and Pillow Covers..

Schanie


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

not enough info......are you planning on doing sublimation? or ink jet


----------



## dollabil (Dec 20, 2015)

ParrotPrinting said:


> not enough info......are you planning on doing sublimation? or ink jet



First I will look at Ink Jet if can do all 3 options mentioned..


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

if you want to do mugs you would go either laser or dye sub. I would suggest dye sub. You go traditional richoh with sawgrass ink (ink is very expensive per ml) or smaller companies like cobra ink epson based (ink much more reasonable. I would go cobra ink if I were you and get a printer that can take 11x17 and 13 by 19 paper. a smaller printer with 8.5 width capacity is to small for large shirts. Buy a high quality heat press either geo knight or hottronix biggest you can afford and either a mug press or wraps that go in oven. There are vacumn presses but I have no experience with them

Good luck

steve


----------

